# Case for the GTab 2/7



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought I'd add this because I realize that we want to protect our new tablet without getting ripped off.

The RooCase that I bought on Amazon,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Y586QQ/

offers the protection that most people need plus just feels good to have in the hand because of the textured leather.
The case has a easel effect for ease of viewing plus the outer cover can easily be separated from the inner protective tablet cover.

Well worth the $25.00 .

Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Please keep non development posts into the main forum


----------



## bunglebum69 (May 3, 2012)

I got this one, also off Amazon; it's for the 7.0+
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YTUQ1O/

The specs from Samsung give the dimensions as:
Tab 2: 
4.8" x 7.6" x .41"​
7.0+:	
4.8" x 7.6"​x .39"​
So the difference is .02" in depth.​
I would guess that most 7.0+ cases would work.​
I wanted a really slim case and the one I linked is great. It did require I bend the clips out just a little (to compensate for that .02").​My only gripe with this case is that when you fold the back cover back, I like the case to lay flat (so the front cover and back cover are laying flat against each other).​This case doesn't do that. The leather that holds the front/back covers together is just a tad too thin and thick.​I put a rubber band around the back cover and use it to secure the front cover when folded back.​I'm hoping as the pleather breaks in a little more it will stay folded by itself.​
Besides that, it is a great slim-style case.​
Also note,​
The dimensions of the Kindle Fire are:​4.8"x 7.5"x.45"​
So most if not all the "slip it in" type cases would work.​
Just keep in mind that not many of the cases not made specifically for the Tab2 will have the cut out for the back facing camera.​
The 7.0+ cases will (but the cut out will be bigger to account for the flash on the 7.0+)​


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I got this one, same as Blurex, except it was $2 cheaper when I bought it a day ago. I had the Blurex for my Flyer and was happy with it for $20.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00671L9A6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## krayziturtle (May 8, 2012)

When I picked up my Tab at Wallyworld I tried every case they had. Be careful with the Kindle cases, a few seemed a little short to me. The Nook Tablet rubber band style worked, the pocket style if u like extra room (bn says *Height*: 8.1 inches, *Width*: 5.0 inches, *Depth*: 0.48 inches)

I like how the RooCase swivels, but I don't see a closure.

I like the looks of the Blurex/ MoKo. Does that middle tab snap on the the Tab itself to stay closed?


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a kindle case i think by belkin, got at walmart for my kindle, works great


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I picked up one of these Griffin slip covers for my Kindle last year at Walmart. It also works great for the GT2 7".

http://store.griffintechnology.com/tablet/samsung-galaxy-tab/jumper


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

krayziturtle said:


> I like the looks of the Blurex/ MoKo. Does that middle tab snap on the the Tab itself to stay closed?


It is a leather covered metal clamp, it's just bent to clip around the tablet, and to open up with a little force, if that makes sense. It actually does a good job, loved it on my old flyer. You kinda just pull away and out, and it opens.


----------



## bunglebum69 (May 3, 2012)

krayziturtle said:


> I like the looks of the Blurex/ MoKo. Does that middle tab snap on the the Tab itself to stay closed?


I don't know that "snap" is the right word...it just kind of hugs the back of the tab itself.
The case is just a tiny bit tight, but the tab and the attachment points have some give that let you bend it out a bit.


----------



## CrazedGeek (May 9, 2012)

I bought the same case that the OP did. It's really nice (a tad expensive, but completely worth it). I am a little worried about the velcro holding the tablet to the case losing grip, although it does seem to be holding strong.

Also (because it was my first idea), the official B&N Nook 1st Edition cases don't quite work -- one of the straps completely covers the power button.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

Still really like the RooCase looks good and feels good.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## lastiko (May 12, 2012)

is there any silicone case like capdase softjacket for this tablet...i like silicone better than the slip on case...


----------

